# Northeast (94) Menu



## BeachMom33 (Feb 27, 2019)

Traveling for the first time next week and see that the Cafe Car has a variety of food.  My question is, is the food made to order or does it come prepackaged?  Just wondering for someone who has a sensitivity to certain cheeses or would prefer a different bread with their sandwich.  Thanks


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 27, 2019)

Guest BeachMom33 said:


> Traveling for the first time next week and see that the Cafe Car has a variety of food.  My question is, is the food made to order or does it come prepackaged?  Just wondering for someone who has a sensitivity to certain cheeses or would prefer a different bread with their sandwich.  Thanks


It’s all pre-packaged.


----------



## pennyk (Feb 27, 2019)

I try to avoid eating prepackaged food (due to food allergies, sensitivites and general health concerns), but have been pleased with the cheese tray from the cafe car.


----------



## BeachMom33 (Feb 27, 2019)

Thanks for such quick responses.  My guess was it was prepackaged.  I'll just pack food for me to eat.


----------



## cpotisch (Feb 27, 2019)

Guest BeachMom33 said:


> Thanks for such quick responses.  My guess was it was prepackaged.  I'll just pack food for me to eat.


Sounds like a good plan.    What stations are you going between?


----------



## Acela150 (Feb 28, 2019)

This AU user loves the Hot Dogs served.


----------

